# Snowmobile - What to look for when buying used



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking for some help to understand what I should look for when buying a used sled. For example, how many miles are too many, how to determine the condition of critical parts, etc.

Any info greatly appreciated. Thanks, Nate


----------



## wonder why (Feb 28, 2005)

it all depends on the year of the snowmobile. anything under 3000 miles is really low mileage for most used sleds. do a compression check on the sled you are interested in. your gonna be looking for a compression ratio of 125 or so on most sleds. check the track for any cracks, tears or missing studs if it has them. check the skis to make sure they arent wore down at all. if you dont have time to do all these things ask the owner permission to take it to a reputable snowmobile dealership to do a check on the entire snowmobile. if you have any other questions p.m. me and ill be happy to help.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Check the forum further down. I believe it's called Snowmobiling..... I think there are some posts there that might help.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=17


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

If it's for ice fishing in particular, I believe you want to make sure its fan cooled. I am just a beginner in snowmobiling, but I was told this when getting ready to purchase, may be worth looking into.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Never noticed that forum before, looks like it has all the info I was in need of.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

blgoose44 said:


> If it's for ice fishing in particular, I believe you want to make sure its fan cooled. I am just a beginner in snowmobiling, but I was told this when getting ready to purchase, may be worth looking into.


Why? I would think liquid would be more tolerant to the temp changes. I like the older fee air sleds with all boggie tracks, no worry about slides heating, and can run on grass if need be I have found that the real heavy older sleds with wide tracks are less likely to burry themselves when pulling through deeper snow. Lots of traction from weight and big footprint. The powerful small 15" track ones seem to want to spin and dig down. I'd suggest widest and longest track you can find.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

Do NOT get a fan cooled, they get real doggy when it gets warm and are underpowered. Usually giving it a once over can give you a pretty good idea how it was treated, rust in the engine compartment etc. Pick up the rear end and see how much it lifts before the sled actually comes off the ground and that will give you a good idea how wore the suspension is. Other than that, the other guys have done a good job


----------



## ZFK (Apr 9, 2009)

blgoose44 said:


> If it's for ice fishing in particular, I believe you want to make sure its fan cooled. I am just a beginner in snowmobiling, but I was told this when getting ready to purchase, may be worth looking into.



Fans are fine for cold temps. If it gets warm your going to be fouling plugs. 
If your running a liquid cooled sled (1989 Yamaha Exciter) and there is minimal snow, make sure the track is studded. This will throw ice up on the heat exchangers (to cool the motor) and also lubricate the slides.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Fan cooled sleds are fine I have both and use my old fan cooled yamah enticer most of the time and have never fouled a plug. Use good oil and make sure it is jetted properly most sleds come from the factory way to rich. I like the old fan cooled due to it never over heating due to low snow conditions plus it has more bogie wheels to run on glare ice and not melt the hyfax plus it is super light to load and unload 2 guys can pick it up off the ground and carry it its so light i can use it on thin ice. Best part is it only cost me $500 and I have used it for three years pulling my shanty and have not put a dime into it. I only use my newer sled if the snow is over 14".
Just check it out before you buy it like others have said it should be clean inside and out and the compression should be close on both sides.

good luck


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

[QUOTE=storman;2897951 I like the old fan cooled due to it never over heating due to low snow conditions 


That is how it was explained to me, and I wanted it primarily for ice fishing (though now me and my kids have more fun riding it!)


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

How do you guys do it without reverse??? are sleds like Enticer and Phazers hard to pull backwards off the trailer??


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I've got an ovation (340 fan) and 2 guys can easily pick it up. My big sled has reverse so I'll admit it has it's place...


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

twoteal said:


> How do you guys do it without reverse??? are sleds like Enticer and Phazers hard to pull backwards off the trailer??


Easiest way is to spin it on trailer then drive off if you have just one. I used to have a 1970 Mercury 440, and that thing was a boat. Wouldn't get stuck, had an 18" track all bogies and pulled on glare ice with nothing in track since it had enough weight. Now I have a 1971 Evinrude skeeter w/reverse. Much nicer. Its also heavy, but I like that. The boat companies made the best sleds around for work horses in their day, wish they would make them again.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Based on this thread and what I have read in the snowmobile forum I am looking to get a early '70s sled. A couple of nice ones for 500 or less on Craigslist. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

The enitcer and the ovation are only around 350 pounds I can load mine on a trailer without the ramp by myself. To turn around grab the grab bar lift and walk it around no problem. You should be able to find an early to mid 80s sled for $500 no problem that is what i paid and it was mint condition looked like it was brand new! The enitcer is only a 1 lunger 250 and it pulls my gear with me on the sled and 1 man in the shanty no problem untill the snow gets over 12-14" then i use the apex. Check out hardcoresledder classified section you can usually find an older sled for a good price that is where I got mine.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

here you go 340 enticer this one is the bigger 340cc motor just as reliable and looks clean in the pic these things will last forever with just regular maintenace. It is oil injected so it is just gas and go.


http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/rvs/1433514082.html


----------



## BrokenWing (Jun 6, 2006)

If it was me I would look into a late model and just spend a couple hundered dollars more. Remember if anything needs to be replaced on the sled it is going to be expensive, tracks are $300 and more.

Buy one with studs because they are expensive to buy new for a sled!


----------



## ZFK (Apr 9, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> Easiest way is to spin it on trailer then drive off if you have just one. I used to have a 1970 Mercury 440, and that thing was a boat. Wouldn't get stuck, had an 18" track all bogies and pulled on glare ice with nothing in track since it had enough weight. Now I have a 1971 Evinrude skeeter w/reverse. Much nicer. Its also heavy, but I like that. The boat companies made the best sleds around for work horses in their day, wish they would make them again.


Technically Evinrude still makes snowmobiles. Granted its a Ski Doo, but Bombardier owns both Ski Doo and Evinrude. Just a stupid fun fact!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Yep, but nobody makes any like the tanks of the early 70's. Those big green skee-horses and skeeters just keep on going. Gotta love them 20" tracks.


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

i fish the saginaw bay. most all the people i fish with have 90's fan cooled machines and they always start easy. The ones with water cooled have to have scratchers to throw snow on the cooler to keep them from over heating. fan is the only way to go. also studs are nesecary for traction and to lube the track. If you get a 90's sled the suspension will have a lot more travel and save on your back. If you do get a older sled stay away from the cleated tracks, they are a pain to keep in good shape and get zero traction on ice.


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

If you trailer a snowmobile you could jack knife the trailer and ride off the front without unhooking. Obviously this can only be done on a trialer with no front. We do this often.

DougV>


----------

